# New ride...need opinions



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

Owned it 6 mos. and this is what I've done so far. 

Soon to come:

HS CAI
Stromung CB exhaust
HS Headers

Eventually:

TEIN SS coilovers
Body kit
Paint job
Revamped interior


















































































Not much to show under the hood (bills you know) but that's coming next.

I'll be fixing the gap before long, and wrapping up some last few odd and ends to round out the summer/fall. Then school starts again next January. 

But for now, lemme know what you think...


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)




----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

LOL^ look at the noob tryin to post pics!! just kidding, the pics must be hosted on webspace in order for them to be linked


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Try uploading some of the pictures as attatchments to your post. Just make sure they aren't god-awful HUGE!


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

okay, what?


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

there's nothing on here to tell me how to upload an attatchment


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

it needs to be on a web site first like car domaine or something of the like


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Timbo said:


> Try uploading some of the pictures as attatchments to your post. Just make sure they aren't god-awful HUGE!



i think u need a contributor acct to attach pics


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

*screw the attatchment*

here's my answer to the BS of not being able to post pics, and also being cmoputer-stupid enough to not figure out how to get around it....I took the long way.

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/689101

NOW, post opinions


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice, however, a lot of people will tell you this. LOWER IT!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

looks hot ! keep it up !


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

i dont see nething..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Timbo said:


> Very nice, however, a lot of people will tell you this. LOWER IT!



first pic i saw, i first thought...damn, LOWER that shiz! im not a fan of sony products for a car but other otherwise i like it. oh and before i forget...the grille doesnt fit the lines for a b14...


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

AirForce200 said:


> here's my answer to the BS of not being able to post pics, and also being cmoputer-stupid enough to not figure out how to get around it....I took the long way.


This should help.  I think you can link from cardomain.com, though I'm not 100% certain. One of the other members will know.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

how do i see the pics


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

AirForce200's pictures? Just go to the site he posted.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

looks good
gotta love red 200s


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> looks good
> gotta love red 200s


Agreed, but the red's gonna go eventually...looking for a stealthier, but different look. 

Tell me what you think, I'm thinking a tutone fade, blacon on top to a charcoal grey on the bottom, maybe even into a highly metallic silver. she could be kleen


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> i dont see nething..


try this...

http://members.cardomain.com/kevlyoun


----------

